# Achtung - eventueller Scam mit vermeintlich günstiger Hardware



## solox (28. Januar 2020)

*Achtung - eventueller Scam mit vermeintlich günstiger Hardware*

Liebe PCGH-Community,

auf der Suche nach neuen Komponenten mit einem Freund bin ich auf zwei Webshops gestoßen, die ich äußerst fragwürdig finde. 

URL:
Etec-Lounge
Digo-Market

Nach einer kurzen Recherche war zu vermuten, dass zumindest bei einem der Shops ein gefälschtes/gestohlenes Impressum verwendet wurde. 
Beide Shops vermitteln einen soliden Eindruck, auch die akzeptierten Zahlungsweisen sind nicht außergewöhnlich. 
Ich hoffe das wir hier beginnen können, uns gegenseitig auf verdächtige günstige Angebote aufmerksam zu machen. 

(ggf. in passendere Rubrik verschieben)

Beste Grüße


----------



## Nuallan (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Achtung - eventueller Scam mit vermeintlich günstiger Hardware*



solox schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wir hier beginnen können, uns gegenseitig auf verdächtige günstige Angebote aufmerksam zu machen.



Gute Intention aber keine Chance. Diese Shops sind in Minuten erstellt, und das sieht man ihnen auch an. So schnell kann man gar nicht davor warnen. 

Wie immer gilt gesunder Menschenverstand hilft und wenn etwas zu gut aussieht um wahr zu sein, dann ist es auch nicht wahr. Das mag schwer sein zu verstehen für einige Menschen der Generation Dieter Bohlen/Heidi Klum, aber wer auf sowas rein fällt, der hat im Leben eh an jeder Ecke einen Haufen Probleme. Solche Menschen kann man leider nicht den ganzen Tag "beschützen".


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Achtung - eventueller Scam mit vermeintlich günstiger Hardware*

Genauso schnell sind die Fake-Shops auch schon wieder verschwunden. Die beiden Webseiten oben sind auch schon weg. 

Einfach bei bekannten Händlern, wie z.B. Cyberport oder Computeruniverse einkaufen, da sollte nichts passieren.


----------



## takan (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Achtung - eventueller Scam mit vermeintlich günstiger Hardware*

sempervideo betreibt eine eigene blocklist über solch fakeshops, er hat einige Videos dazu und klärt einen auf. Der ist die Sammelstelle für sowas. 
Frage mich wie kaufsüchtig man ist um im wörld weit web immer nach den günstigsten angeboten zu suchen und draufloszubestellen. 

dkk schreibt es gut, einfach bei gewohnten shops bestellen.

funfact, manch abgelaufene Domain wird dazu missbraucht. Sempervideo hat auch ein Video darüber das manch Partei-Kreisverbände fakeshops betreiben. Naja wer seine Domain nicht erneuert.


----------

